# Projectpokemon.org hacked



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2016)

as you know Project Pokemon's official save editing tool PKHex has Sun/Moon support well some hackers (actual hackers) disagree on the idealology of PP.org one day before S/M's complete release and an official build of PK hex someone hacked the site and did alot of damage (including stealing passwords) here's a quote on their trashed site 



> Greeting community members,
> If you are reading this right now, you might be quite shocked to know that the site is not available. Project Pokemon has become a target by malicious users that do not quite agree with our open ideologies. We have been knocked offline, lost a lot of content, and our database compromised.
> 
> 
> ...



https://projectpokemon.org/

(sorry if this was already done i skimmed through the USN forum didn't see it)


----------



## TheAnt317 (Nov 18, 2016)

Really childish move. I'm certain PP.org will be back up very soon though.


----------



## PP_theSLAYER (Nov 18, 2016)

TheAnt317 said:


> Really childish move. I'm certain PP.org will be back up very soon though.



Indeed. 

It is going to take a while.

In the mean time, if you are using any passwords that you shared with projectpokemon portal,

*CHANGE THEM NOW.*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2016)

i never signed up for it, as far as i know at least... let's see if https://haveibeenpwned.com shows this under any of my emails yet


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2016)

btw I compiled the PKHex that was suppose to be released today ( off Kapaholic's git) I'll upload it if you guys want


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 18, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw I compiled the PKHex that was suppose to be released today ( off Kapaholic's git) I'll upload it if you guys want


Please do. Not like I could use Pokebank even if I wanted.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2016)

https://mega.nz/#!sAJRmDTa!s6VJlZO52nSoX-o_Nhlo71KcxphVTxyuM8rqScSVKEY


----------



## evandixon (Nov 18, 2016)

chrisrlink said:


> btw I compiled the PKHex that was suppose to be released today ( off Kapaholic's git) I'll upload it if you guys want


BTW the release is still downloadable at any of these official links.
https://projectpokemon.org/
https://github.com/kwsch/PKHeX/releases/tag/1.0.7


----------



## TheDream44 (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow that's sad to hear. It's unfortunate that people do stuff like this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2016)

i bet it was nintendo


----------



## PokeChampion (Nov 19, 2016)

PC hackers! They'll definitely have a price to pay


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Nov 22, 2016)

Hopefully Project Pokemon will up again soon, because if it's not then we've lost all of the research and dats thst have been collected on the forum over time, which really is a shame. I'm also personally worried that the event database won't come back, because many of the event files on the forum can't be found elsewhere. A couple of years ago I downloaded all of the event files/global link stuff up to gen 5 (gen 6 hacking hadn't taken off yet) and I still have it on my computer, so I could put them here if necessary. I just hope someone has the gen 6 event collection.


----------



## evandixon (Nov 22, 2016)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Hopefully Project Pokemon will up again soon, because if it's not then we've lost all of the research and dats thst have been collected on the forum over time, which really is a shame. I'm also personally worried that the event database won't come back, because many of the event files on the forum can't be found elsewhere. A couple of years ago I downloaded all of the event files/global link stuff up to gen 5 (gen 6 hacking hadn't taken off yet) and I still have it on my computer, so I could put them here if necessary. I just hope someone has the gen 6 event collection.


@PP_theSLAYER says he has a backup of the events.  Research that was posted on our wiki was unaffected, and we have a semi-recent database backup of the forums, which may or may not include attachments (I've asked our technical admin to check if this is the case).  Some newer posts are lost, but the situation is nowhere near as bad as it could have been.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Nov 22, 2016)

UniqueGeek said:


> @PP_theSLAYER says he has a backup of the events.  Research that was posted on our wiki was unaffected, and we have a semi-recent database backup of the forums, which may or may not include attachments (I've asked our technical admin to check if this is the case).  Some newer posts are lost, but the situation is nowhere near as bad as it could have been.


That's a relief to hear. Since he mentioned that some of the old tools might be lost, I still have some of the mystery gift tools for gen 5 and prior, but i don't know how useful they might be.


----------



## PP_theSLAYER (Nov 23, 2016)

yeah for now the backups I have are on my github, with some odd tools and bunch of events,
check it out if necessary!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 23, 2016)

This is just plain sad.


----------



## PP_theSLAYER (Nov 23, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> This is just plain sad.



well, some freaks simply just enjoy making the community sad.


----------



## PokeChampion (Nov 26, 2016)

PP_theSLAYER said:


> yeah for now the backups I have are on my github, with some odd tools and bunch of events,
> check it out if necessary!


That's great to know!


----------



## PP_theSLAYER (Nov 26, 2016)

PokeChampion said:


> That's great to know!



I reckon now would be a great time to have my own twitter and github, until our site comes up ><


----------



## PokeChampion (Dec 12, 2016)

PP_theSLAYER said:


> I reckon now would be a great time to have my own twitter and github, until our site comes up ><


And I'd also love to be a 3ds homebrewer. So I could keep going with y'all here on the Temp site! Maybe I could suggest some edits for Project Pokemon as well


----------

